# What other pets do you have?



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I have the once in my signature:

1 dog
2 cats
2 tiels
2 budgies
1 horse


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

1 Dog (German Shepard mix, female)
4 ferrets (3 female, 1 male)
plus we are fostering 3 more ferrets (all male) - my wife is the Assistant Director at a small Ferret Shelter, and we frequently foster ferrets that don't do well in the "group home" environment of the shelter (mostly sick ferrets that need lots of meds and love in their last few months) - its kinda like hospice care for ferrets with insulinoma or adrenal cancer.

Until recently we also had a 17 year old cat as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

check my siggy. to many to list...lol my own private zoo...lol


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

siberian husky


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Golden Labradoodle.


----------



## specialname76 (Jan 19, 2005)

1 fish tank w betta, platy, ocries, swords. 2 bearded dragons, 1 gerbil, 2 sun conures.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

One Chesapeake Bay Retriever named Chester.









One eight-year-old sister. :razz:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

All in all...

5 fish tanks running- 1 saltwater
3 dogs- black and tan coonhound, rough collie, and mixed black lab
3 cats- calico, medium black, and short black
2 lizards- leopard gecko and tokay gecko
2 birds- budgies
1 emperor scorpion
1 rose-hair tarantula
1 honduran milk snake


----------



## Glitch (Jul 19, 2007)

I have two male cats: Simon and Nhym. I also have a marine toad that I adopted from work.


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

All my fish, My fat cats screech. He is a great cat


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Aww such a cute cat Corydora! 
He sure is eying those fisheys hehe.  . He should'nt get his hopes up.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

I have
5 Cats
5 Dogs
1 Iguana
1 African Grey
1 Red Ear Slider
And of course my numerous mollies.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

I have:
1 dog (labradoodle)
1 Bird
and 7 fish, lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

what kind of bird?


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Fish, and a newt.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

*22 fish*
*3 chipmunks*


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

5 tanks in sig
3 dogs (golden morkey and something else)
1 cat
1 Conure (green cheek)


----------



## Stefaie (Oct 13, 2007)

a whole **************** load of horses. my bearded dragon just past away. and check the signature. plus 1 more black lab and 2 more cats not on the signature. but theyre an adopted part of my family =]


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

A Pomeranian (Ruby), and a Chihuahua (Bo).
One iguana (Spazz)...
Possibly getting in Button Quail, and Poison Dart Frogs.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

one of my keets died, i gave my marbled gecko back, and my finches had babies:razz:


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

about 50+/- fish in 5 tanks
one old parakeet
boxador
chihuahua
cat
box turtle (daughters but I'm keeping her)
and a toad frog that lives on my porch


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

4 fish in my tank
black lab (Male) Westley
A orange tabby cat (Male) Simba


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

lions and tigers and bears


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no dogs or cats as i am allergic.but i do have a bunch of pet guns and knives..lol


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

Aside from the fish:

2 dogs - DJ (Alaskan Malamute/Collie mix), Emily (American Pit Bull Terrier)
3 cats - Destiny, Angel, and Oden


----------



## funnythingis (Dec 18, 2008)

Aside from fish...I have a gerbil, a dog, and am hoping to get a bird.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

5 Fish
5 Cats (all "mutts")
3 Dogs (1 lab/brittney, 2 toy poodles)
1 miniature horse


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

i had a:::: hermit crab=my mom threw it in the trash she thought it was ded
a rotwiler=someone bad put poisen in its food bowl died
2 parakeets=let them go freely
1 albino hamster=died of old age

and now i only have fish


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Besides fish I have a very affectionate black lab, and an apple snail I got from Sue.
I want a rat but I'm not allowed =[


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

fishboy said:


> I want a rat but I'm not allowed =[


I want a rat as a pet too... but my mom is afraid of them. I also want a snake... but my mom (and some of my friends) are afraid of them.


----------

